# American Flyer Turn Table for sale



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I saw this on my local Craig's List. I wish I could find a use for it. The price seems reasonable. It says O gauge, but I'm thinking S.
Here's the link:

Railroad TurnTable American Flyer - collectibles - by owner - sale

Do U guys think it would be better posted in the Market Place?


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't know why the link to it didn't post. Am I not able to include links on these threads?

link (again):









Railroad TurnTable American Flyer - collectibles - by owner - sale


Turn table and station house for an American Flyer O gauge. I don’t know much about it other than it was working when it was assembled.



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Interesting. It is not AF O gauge because the track is 2 rail. The turntable seems to use optical indexing based on the white stripes glued to the underside of the base.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Interesting. It is not AF O gauge because the track is 2 rail. The turntable seems to use optical indexing based on the white stripes glued to the underside of the base.


That's what I was thinking. You don't see them very often, lots of plans available. I thought $100. was reasonable though.
My wife would kill me if I cut a hole in the floor to mount it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like you would need to raise all the approach tracks to the turntable/roundhouse area. Definitely no holes in the floor.
There is no mention of size. Mine is 22" and it holds all S gauge engines except the Big Boy.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Sounds like you would need to raise all the approach tracks to the turntable/roundhouse area. Definitely no holes in the floor.
> There is no mention of size. Mine is 22" and it holds all S gauge engines except the Big Boy.


How about's a picture of your roundhouse & trackage? I'm sure I've seen it b4 on one of your posts.

Do U think it'd be worth posting that link to the Marketplace threads (as a public service announcement)?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That one almost looks like an old Bowser turntable.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of mine, it was made by AAA. You could post a link for anyone interested. It would be great if we knew the diameter and the track type.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Love the layout and engines .
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Al. Maybe someone can use the TT and roundhouse in the above link. Not bad for $100.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a nice turntable, is it self indexing?
Who makes it?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ed, if you are asking about my turntable it was made by AAA. It uses an optical indexing controller. The vertical white stripes are visible at the top of the pit wall in front of the roundhouse. The reason we chose the AAA product is we needed a non standard set of index positions to line up with the track. With the optical system the TT can be made to stop anywhere in its rotation. AAA also does S scale track and bridges along with two rail compatible pit rails for connecting the reverse loop controller, some other manufacturers do not.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> Ed, if you are asking about my turntable it was made by AAA. It uses an optical indexing controller. The vertical white stripes are visible at the top of the pit wall in front of the roundhouse. The reason we chose the AAA product is we needed a non standard set of index positions to line up with the track. With the optical system the TT can be made to stop anywhere in its rotation. AAA also does S scale track and bridges along with two rail compatible pit rails for connecting the reverse loop controller, some other manufacturers do not.


OK, nice looking.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## WRWolf PRSL (Jan 17, 2021)

AmFlyerFan said:


> I saw this on my local Craig's List. I wish I could find a use for it. The price seems reasonable. It says O gauge, but I'm thinking S.
> Here's the link:
> 
> Railroad TurnTable American Flyer - collectibles - by owner - sale
> ...


it sure looks like AF S gauge to me. It doesn’t seem like a terrible price for a one off, but like you I really don’t have a need for this. It’s bad enough that I recently dipped my toe in to the vintage S gaugeAmerican Flyer world. How many rail gauges does a guy need to have? Lol 😎


----------

